# Wanted Seiko 6139-6040 Black / Silver Bezel or Inser



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

*Wanted Seiko 6139-6040 Black / Silver Bezel or Inser*


View Advert


Hi Guys

This bezel is looking a bit shabby, does anyone know where i can source a new bezel, or maybe just the insert?

Thanks in advance.

View attachment 11240





*Advertiser*




jnash



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£999.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

